# FR: sinon / si non



## Nywoe

*Pour conclure, l’amour est certainement un des thèmes – si non le seul – principaux.*

Dans la phrase ci-dessus, mettrait-on "sinon" ou "si non"? J'ai choisi celui en deux mots car en anglais, on dirait "if not", mais il se peut que ce soit une mauvaise traduction de ma part.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## valerie

On mettra sinon, en un seul mot.

Sinon peut avoir de multiple sens, selon la phrase. tu peux en savoir plus ici:
SINON : Définition de SINON
http://atilf.atilf.fr/Dendien/scripts/tlfiv5/advanced.exe?8;s=3141821085;


----------



## french4beth

Hello,

I know that this is an old thread, but I'm still not sure when to use 'si non' compared to 'sinon'. Could someone provide some examples of when to use each phrase?

I think that 'si non' means 'if your answer is no, then...' whereas 'sinon' could mean 'if not, then ...'

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cath.S.

Hi Beth, I might be mistaken but I don't think "si non" is ever acceptable.
We say _si vous avez répondu non_, _si vous avez répondu par la négative_, or _si votre réponse est non_.


----------



## xav

on peut imaginer une alternative :
Est-il colérique ? Si oui, prenez votre parapluie. Si non, vous pouvez y aller les mains dans les poches.


----------



## Cath.S.

_Sinon_, vous pouvez y aller les mains dans les poches.


----------



## Gil

egueule said:
			
		

> Hi Beth, I might be mistaken but I don't think "si non" is ever acceptable.
> We say _si vous avez répondu non_, _si vous avez répondu par la négative_, or _si votre réponse est non_.


D'après Adolphe Thomas:
«sinon s'écrit toujours en un seul mot».


----------



## xav

Bon, peut-être que je me trompe, après tout ; mais je suis sûr d'avoir déjà vu "si non" en parallèle avec "si oui" (et seulement dans de tels cas).


----------



## Aidanr444

Hello, experts.

Can I start a sentence with _Sinon_ in this context?

Est-ce que vous pouvez confirmer s’ils ont déjà été relus et corrigés ? Sinon, j’attendrai les bons à composer. Si oui, je peux vous indiquer quelques phrases douteuses ou incorrectes. 

Should it be two separate words? And is this style a bit grumpy?


----------



## carog

Hello Aidanr444,
I am not an expert but I will try to answer!
If it is not in a very formal correspondance, your sentences seem fine, however, I might start with "Si oui", then "si non".
Hope this helps


----------



## Aidanr444

Thank you, friends.


Amended to:

Est-ce que vous pouvez confirmer s’ils ont déjà été relus et corrigés ? Si oui, je peux vous indiquer quelques phrases douteuses ou incorrectes qui ont été négligées. Si non, j’attendrai les bons à composer.


----------



## Maître Capello

The funny thing is that we do write _si oui_, but we are to write its opposite in just one word: _sinon_!  (Most grammars consider “_si non_” as incorrect; only few accept it.)

Anyway, you can definitely use _sinon_ at the beginning of a sentence.


----------



## Azka

Je crois que la règle est toute bête: on écrit cette expression en un seul mot malgré la logique qui voudrait qu'on l'écrive en deux. Il en va de même pour _ledit_, _ladite_, sans aucune raison sérieuse autre qu'historique. Idem pour les pluriels en x de _joujou_, _hibou_, etc.


----------



## Aoyama

> The funny thing is that we do write _si oui_, but we are to write its opposite in just one word: _sinon _!


I beg to differ a wee bit here :
_if yes_ = si oui (dans l'affirmative) , _if no _= dans le cas contraire (dans la négative)
_sinon =_ otherwise (_autrement_)
si non (as stated already) does not exist, as well as "si pas" ( a common mistake as well). To retain SI you'd have to say : _si ce n'est pas le cas_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Aoyama said:


> I beg to differ a wee bit here :
> _if yes_ = si oui (dans l'affirmative) , _if no _= dans le cas  contraire (dans la négative)
> _sinon =_ otherwise (_autrement_)


 I disagree with you: _sinon_ can mean either _otherwise  _*or* _if not_!


			
				TLFi said:
			
		

> *II. −* [_Sinon_  représente l'alternative nég. d'un énoncé précédent; il signifie « si  ce n'est pas le cas »]
> *A. −* [_Sinon_ est la reprise inversée d'un énoncé  positif indépendant]





			
				Le Bon Usage said:
			
		

> _Si oui_ permet de présenter  elliptiquement d’une manière affirmative une éventualité exprimée dans le  contexte : « s’il en est ainsi ». Pour  présenter de façon négative cette éventualité (elle-même positive ou négative),  on emploie _sinon_, agglutination de  _si non_.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour ou bonsoir,

Dois-je donc conclure que cette citation de la BDL (avec exemples) à l'entrée sinon et si non est fautive?  Ou alors que c'est accepté au Québec, mais pas ailleurs?


> Le seul contexte dans lequel on peut utiliser _si non_, en deux mots, c’est lorsque cette expression est en opposition avec _si oui_, par exemple après une question, une hypothèse ou une alternative. On rencontre souvent ces deux formes dans des questionnaires.


----------



## Maître Capello

Grevisse/Goosse ajoute ceci :


> _Sinon_ est  parfois écrit en deux mots, sans doute pour marquer la différence avec les [autres sens]  décrits ci-dessous. […] Hanse, s. v. _sinon_, 4 (ex. de Daniel-Rops et de Mallet-Joris), considère cette variante  avec une indulgence rarement partagée.


En bref, certains acceptent « si non » en deux mots, mais la majorité des linguistes la condamnent…


----------



## Aoyama

Mais, dans l'hypothèse d'un _questionnaire_, où on aurait une question avec deux alternatives de réponse :
si_ oui_ : .... , si _non_ : ... ?
Comme j'ai essayé de le dire plus haut, on préfère généralement tourner la chose par : "dans le cas contraire, dans la négative", mais j'ai déjà vu "si non" (que je critique).
On a aussi "si vous répondez "non" / en cas de réponse "non" [allez à la question X].


----------



## Nicomon

Merci MC. 

Aoyama, j'imagine mal un questionnaire sur lequel il serait écrit simplement « _si oui_ » d'un côté et 
« _si vous répondez non / dans la négative / en cas de réponse non... »_ de l'autre.

Il faut un équilibre :
_- dans l'affirmative/dans la négative_
_- en cas de réponse oui/en cas de réponse non_
_- si vous répondez oui/si vous répondez non_

Mais souvent par souci d'espace - c'est peut-être plus courant au Canada - on verra : _si oui / si non_ (et là, _vous répondez_ est sous entendu)

exemple canadien et exemple français et autre exemple français

Alors un peu comme Beth l'a écrit au #3, pour moi ça va ainsi :
- sinon = or else, otherwise, if no*t* / - si non = if *no*

Et je ne trouve pas l'ellipse « si oui » tellement plus heureuse. Alors si l'un est accepté...

Lu... je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir tout compris 


> C'est non mais si et seulement si cela ou ceci, alors oui mais si ceci ou cela alors non.
> Non si non sinon non, sinon oui si oui alors non.
> Si si, c'est oui et même si ceci, cette fois je maintiens, c'est oui.
> Sauf si ceci cela;... alors là, ce coup là, pour de bon, c'est non....


 


Note : 2 choix de réponse, 1 seule alternative


----------



## Aoyama

> Aoyama, j'imagine mal un questionnaire sur lequel il serait écrit simplement « _si oui_ » d'un côté et « _si vous répondez non / dans la négative / en cas de réponse non... »_ de l'autre.
> 
> Il faut un équilibre :
> _- dans l'affirmative/dans la négative_
> _- en cas de réponse oui/en cas de réponse non_
> _- si vous répondez oui/si vous répondez non_
> 
> Mais souvent par souci d'espace - c'est peut-être plus courant au Canada - on verra : _si oui / si non_ (et là, _vous répondez_ est sous entendu)


tout ce que tu dis est vrai.
En fait, on trouve même en France (ou ailleurs, en Belgique et/ou en Suisse) "si oui", "si non" que l'on peut critiquer.
En fait, la véritable alternative serait :
. dans l'affirmative
. dans la négative
mais cela semble pédant ...
On peut aussi, et c'est le plus simple, _omettre si_ et n'avoir que "oui" et "non", et là, tout devient simple.


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> On peut aussi, et c'est le plus simple, _omettre si_ et n'avoir que "oui" et "non", et là, tout devient simple.


 Oui... et non.

J'imagine un exemple comme celui-ci (copié d'un des liens que j'ai mis au #21) :


> As-tu pris un p’tit déj ce matin ? *oui non*
> *Si oui *, qu’as-tu pris ?
> *Si non *, pourquoi ?


 If no*t*, why? = Sinon, pourquoi / If (you answered) *no*, why? = Si non

Mais bon... on tourne en rond.


----------

